# Downloading movies in seconds



## Charley (Feb 27, 2005)

An internet connection so fast it will allow whole movies to be downloaded in just five seconds could soon be a reality. Scientists in the US have developed a system called Fast TCP that promises to be 6,000 times faster than today's broadband links. A key feature of Fast TCP is that it could run on the normal Internet infrastructure. The new system was developed by Steven Low and a team at the California Institute of Technology (Caltech) in Pasadena. 

The first practical test of Fast TCP sent data 10,000 kilometres from Sunnyvale, California, to the CERN particle physics laboratory near Geneva.

The average transmission rate was 925 megabits per second, compared with 266 megabits for ordinary TCP.

"By ganging 10 Fast TCP systems together, the researchers have achieved transmission speeds of over 8.6 gigabits per second, which is more than 6,000 times the capacity of ordinary broadband links," said New Scientist.

Start saving up folks!


----------



## vysakh (Feb 27, 2005)

woooowww
hope this will be available in INDIA soon at really CHEAP rates


----------



## vijaythefool (Feb 27, 2005)

Forget it ! never gonna happen in near future .......


even though it comes ... never cheap ....

hope Mr Ambhani's heard abt it


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Feb 27, 2005)

why dont u paste the source as well m8 

anyways gud news.. but i feel its gonna take atleast a decade 2 come here to india n ppl start using it like normal dial up or lower end broadband..


----------



## Charley (Feb 27, 2005)

bharathbala2003 said:
			
		

> why dont u paste the source as well m8



Dude I forgot to get the link as i was searching the net for that ..... I'll try & get it some time later 1nce i glance thru it........

Wish it came soon, yea it shud be expensive & presume it wudnt come any time now.....


----------



## godsownman (Feb 27, 2005)

WOW,

    I heard about that some time back thats real good .When will it come to India.........

when .......?
when .......?

That makes it faster than the present broadband setup also . Superb


----------



## Tech&ME (Feb 27, 2005)

Man people are still struggling here in India with the so called BroadBand which delivers very little then they are advertised for.

So, it way to far from reality in India since we don't even have the right infrastructure to build broadband really fast here till date and forget about such technologies, till some good infrastructure is put up seriously by BSNL and other players. ---- Its a big investment for BSNL and other players and with the price sensitive market like India, forget it untill few more years.


----------



## babumuchhala (Feb 27, 2005)

Lets first get 1 MB on our Indian Broadband and then think of getting the current TCPs capacity full(i think that would take atleast 10 years in India being optimistic) and then think of this new protocol.

By the time lets just dream of having such speed


----------



## daj123 (Feb 27, 2005)

No wait! Its coming to INDIA!!!! YES!!! It's true FAST TCP will be soon in our homes!!! But there is just one catch! YOU CANT DOWNLOAD MORE THAN 1BIT PER DAY!!!

Yes, the above sentences were sarcasm


----------



## pimpom (Feb 27, 2005)

Very interesting. But I wonder what kind of source will be able to *supply* data from a server at that rate. 1000 SCSI drives working in parallel ?


----------



## hack expert (Feb 27, 2005)

hey sounds good news but will our low speed harddrive support it or w`ll have to find another alternative 
well i have also heard dat  IIT`s in india have a connection speed of bot 
1 gigabits/sec dat seems well a friend of mine does download entire movie in 8-10sec


----------



## klinux (Feb 27, 2005)

odd . first thing that comes to peoples minds when talking abt super fast downloads is downloading movies lol . no linux isos , no large demo games , just plain old movies .  internet speed should read MBPS , Movie Bytes Per Second .


----------



## NikhilVerma (Feb 27, 2005)

Japan is already planning to have 1GBPs connections...

but I like it coz it can be implemented on existing infrastructure...
So there is a possibility that it can be brought to India...


----------



## pimpom (Feb 27, 2005)

That's a good one, klinux !!


----------



## DKant (Feb 27, 2005)

Forget about India it's not even been implemented on a commercial scale in the US, yet! What r u guys talking about?


----------



## neerajvohra (Feb 28, 2005)

vijaythefool said:
			
		

> Forget it ! never gonna happen in near future .......
> 
> 
> even though it comes ... never cheap ....
> ...


Is will start soon
Wanna know when??????



When we be grand fathers !!!then it will reach india
So stay happy with what net we are using!!!
Enjoy


----------



## SmoothCriminal (Feb 28, 2005)

Btw the link is here

AND just see the date.. June 2003- 2 years old news..


----------

